
86-DOS - rolph
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/86-DOS
======
neilv
One of my first jobs as a kid was working for a guy who owned a Seattle
Computer Gazelle. He was still using that big 8086 pedestal for some things in
his office around the time 80386 PCs were already out.

At one point, he mentioned of his Gazelle, "This might be the one DOS was
written on." I never knew whether he meant that model or that exact unit. I
understand he'd been very involved in the early microcomputer scene in the
Pacific Northwest, and I wouldn't be surprised if he owned some unique piece
of history from there.

[https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=614&st=1](https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/computer.asp?c=614&st=1)

[https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/adverts/SeattleComp_Gaz...](https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/adverts/SeattleComp_Gazelle_Advert_1.jpg)

[https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/adverts/SeattleComp_Gaz...](https://www.old-
computers.com/museum/adverts/SeattleComp_Gazelle_Advert_2.jpg)

[http://classiccmp.org/cini/gazelle.htm](http://classiccmp.org/cini/gazelle.htm)

------
warrenmca
I met Tim Patterson back in late '81 or early '82 I was working for Micropro
(WordStar) at the time in San Rafael and they flew me up to Seattle. I guess
we discussed porting WordStar to SCP-DOS but it's so long ago!

------
mobilio
Oh poor Tim Paterson.

Later M$ hire him to port MS-DOS correctly to IBM PC.

But biggest loser is Gary Kildall and DR/DOS. This is discussed here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Kildall#IBM_dealings](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gary_Kildall#IBM_dealings)

------
peter_d_sherman
>"Commands The following list of commands is supported by 86-DOS.[23]

Internal commands

CLEAR COPY DIR ERASE RENAME TYPE

External commands

ASM CHKDSK DEBUG EDLIN HEX2BIN MAKRDCPM RDCPM SYS TRANS

"

PDS: It's amazing just how spartan 86-DOS was, compared to the later (and more
well-known) MS-DOS versions...

Also note the appearance of HEX2BIN, which is arguably (in some form, on some
computer) the first command-line based "assembler".

------
mkl
Why does this link go to the non-existent #HEX2BIN section? No recent edit to
explain it.

~~~
OJFord
(Not OP just curious) because
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEX2BIN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HEX2BIN)
redirects there.

~~~
rolph
yes hex2bin redirects to the 86-dos wiki

what i got from it was between the lines, since 86-dos is defunct it seems the
command mnemonic, Hex2bin has been co-opted.

for example:

[https://github.com/GetMyle/hex2bin](https://github.com/GetMyle/hex2bin)

